# Array von hinten starten lassen



## Gast (7. Feb 2007)

Moin, 

ich hab ein Probelm mit Arrays. Das Problem ist das Array soll mit der letzten Stelle anfangen und bis zur ersten Stelle laufen.

     int vek[];
     vek = new int [11];

    String s =Integer.toString(a) + Integer.toString(b) + Integer.toString(c);

    vek[0] = s.charAt( 0 );  nach hier 
    vek[1] = s.charAt( 1 );
    vek[2] = s.charAt( 2 );
    vek[3] = s.charAt( 3 );
    vek[4] = s.charAt( 4 );
    vek[5] = s.charAt( 5 );
    vek[6] = s.charAt( 6 );
    vek[7] = s.charAt( 7 );
    vek[8] = s.charAt( 8 );
    vek[9] = s.charAt( 9 ); 
    vek[10] = s.charAt( 10 ); von hier

Es soll rückwärts laufen.

Im voruas schon mal danke!


----------



## thE_29 (7. Feb 2007)

Einfach ne Schleife machen 


```
for(int x = s.length() - 1, y = 0; x >= 0; x--,y++)
  vek[y] = s.charAt(x);
```


----------



## FelixB (7. Feb 2007)

???

was genau willst du?


```
vek[0] = s.charAt(10);
...
vek[10] = s.charAt(0);
```

oder was soll wie laufen? Ein Array läuft nicht. Es speichert. Schleifen laufen.


----------



## Gast (7. Feb 2007)

Das Array soll hinten bei der letzten Stelle anfangen zu speichern!


----------



## FelixB (7. Feb 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Array soll hinten bei der letzten Stelle anfangen zu speichern!



dafür hat the_29 ja schon die passende Lösung gepostet


----------



## Gast (7. Feb 2007)

Hab die Lösung eingebaut.
Geht aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## FelixB (7. Feb 2007)

gut. dann musst du in Zeile 36 noch ein "i *= 25;" einbauen.


sorry, aber so könnenw ir dir nicht helfen. was heißt "geht nciht"? welche Ausgabe kommt bei welchem String s raus?

ist denn der String s *immer* 11 Zeichen lang? ansonsten wäre eine andere Datenstruktur eventuell besser...


----------



## thE_29 (7. Feb 2007)

Die Frage ist, was will er überhaupt bezwecken?!

Ein umdrehen des Strings?!

StringBuffer.reverse()!?


----------

